# WAMP PHP Einbinden



## mgd-one (18. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

was muss ich machen damit mein Apche 2.0.48 Server mit PHP 4.3.4 die Variabeln nutzen kann die in der URL übergeben werden. Also z.B. index.php?section=links da übergibt der nicht mehr die Variabel $section

MfG mgd-one


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. Februar 2004)

php.ini:

register globals = off

zu

register globals = on

---- ABER ----

Am besten ist es jedoch mal die PHP-Dokumentation zu lesen. Seit vielen, vielen Versionen ist die Einstellung automatisch auf OFF, weil man mit

$_GET['section']

statt mit

$section

arbeiten sollte, wenn Daten über die URL übertragen werden.

Das ist sicherer!

$_GET ist für Daten über die URL
$_POST für Formulardaten


----------



## mgd-one (19. Februar 2004)

thx


----------

